
Boeing 737 Max Update from a Pilot [video] - spectramax
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ts_AjU89Qk
======
cmurf
Starting at 8:10 is the question and discussion about 'well why didn't the
pilots just follow the runaway trim procedure?' And the short answer is MCAS
upset is more insidious because it's inconsistent and includes a startle
factor that pilots have not trained for compared to runaway trim.

~10:30 is an interesting discussion on the unique perspective of a jump pilot,
who played a role in Lion Air 34's successful recovery from apparent MCAS
upset. This is consistent with the findings in the AF 447 accident, when the
off duty captain returned to the cockpit.

Addition: At ~20:50, the assertion is that MCAS also has throttle authority.
This is the first I've heard of this. It makes complete sense it would do this
if it thinks there's a stall. But it just compounds the problem, by increasing
airspeed the stabilizer trim has even more authority over the elevator. But to
not tell pilots about what amounts to autothrottle? Incredible if this is born
out. (There is a lot of conflict on what all MCAS does or can do.)

------
WestCoastJustin
This is by far the best explanation with supporting technical details of what
is happening. Thanks for posting!

